# Double-decker bus loses its roof in London



## CHamilton (Feb 2, 2015)

Double-decker bus loses its roof in London


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Feb 2, 2015)

That had to have either been one hefty tree or one thinly built bus!


----------



## caravanman (Feb 2, 2015)

Lucky no one seems to have been badly hurt... The trees do look pretty solid in the pics. Driver not paying full attention, methinks!

Ed


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Feb 2, 2015)

LOL! Sliced clean off! Looks like a combination of a strong tree and a weak bus.


----------



## oiky (Feb 3, 2015)

This has happened a couple of times where buses have been diverted and hit low railway bridges, in these instances i can understand why the roof might get ripped off.

http://www.standard.co.uk/news/bus-on-diversion-from-blaze-site-hits-bridge-6654706.html

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-25496956

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/7528024.stm

I don't think i've ever seen a bus disintegrate after hitting a tree though, although actual damage from trees and branches happen more often than you would think!


----------



## fairviewroad (Feb 3, 2015)

Looks like the bus can now be used for sightseeing tours in Manhattan.


----------

